# Sony Vaio VGN-N11M Ethernet Controller Driver



## Stinkhorn (Jan 6, 2009)

I've just installed XP SP3 on a Sony Vaio VGN-N11M laptop and downloaded the driver pack from the Sony website. All the drivers have been installed apart from the Ethernet Controller device which has a yellow question mark next to it in the device manager. As a result (I think) I can't connect to the internet. 

The laptop isn't mine and the owner's gonna be pretty pissed if I can't fix it.

Please, Tech Support people, HELP!!! ray:


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

please check the model number you gave us....I have searched the sony site for drivers for that model no. and cannot seem to find them for you. although a google search for this model number list some possible sites....

if you found your other device drivers on the sony website,,,,the ethernet controller driver should be there too


----------



## Stinkhorn (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for having a look. I got the drivers here:

http://support.vaio.sony.eu/computing/vaio/downloads/preinstalled/index.aspx?l=en_GB&m=VGN-N11M_W

I'm in the UK if that makes a difference.

The model on the site is 'VGN-N11M/W', but on the laptop, on the bottom right of the monitor, it just says 'VGN-N11M'


----------



## Stinkhorn (Jan 6, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## Stinkhorn (Jan 6, 2009)

Fixed it


----------



## imrantak (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi

Could you please tell me how you fixed the issue. As I am facing the same.

I reinsatlled win xp on VGN-N11M and then installed driver pack which I downloaded from sony site.

But Ethernet Controller is still not installed.

regards


----------

